

Show HN: HNSearch PopDots (Potential HNSearch API Contest Submission) - jflatow
http://jflatow.github.com/popdots/ui.html

======
jflatow
A simple graph showing the popularity (as determined by the HN community via
points) of whatever 'topic' you search for. This is nothing fancy, all on the
client side (so it's hosted statically on github).

I didn't want to spend too much time on it, but feedback is more than welcome
(there's still some time before the submission deadline :)

------
MadMatt
Very cool! I'd like to hire you to program an iPhone app I have been speccing
out the last few weeks. \-- JA

------
andres
Seems cool but I don't think the UI is working in Chrome/Firefox. The graph
shows up below the results.

~~~
jflatow
Hmm, works for me, but I wonder if my MacBook has wider than average screen.
What resolution are you using?

~~~
andres
13" MBP at 1280x800

